# King crab legs



## navigator (Feb 19, 2013)

I had some larger king crab legs that were fully cooked and frozen like usual. instead of steaming I decided to keep the mess and smell outside so I fired up the FEC-120 with some apple pellets and set it to 350º I put the legs into a large foil turkey sized pan with 1/4" of water in the bottom. 

I seasoned what I could with salt and pepper put the probe into the thickest shell part of one of the legs and let it cook till the internal temp was 150-155º

I left them in the pan and put it in the oven at 170º (low as it goes) served them with fresh lemons and melted butter, we did have a fresh baguette,some veges & slaw but we ate mainly crab.

We just pulled a leg or two at a time from the oven as we needed so they would stay warm. We both thought you could definitely taste a subtle smoke on them and it was a nice addition it was also much easier that steaming.

Next time I may slit the legs and add the AMNPS for a little extra smoke and try to get more seasoning on them.

Frozen













Frozen1024.jpg



__ navigator
__ Feb 19, 2013






Cooked













plate1024.jpg



__ navigator
__ Feb 19, 2013






Remains!













shells1024.jpg



__ navigator
__ Feb 19, 2013


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

very nice I have been wanting to try this but wanted to see someone else do it first in case it was a bust 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Glad this turned out well and now I have to give it a shot... 

Doug


----------



## sound1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just another excuse to eat butter....Love it


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2013)

Works good with Dungeness too!


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Works good with Dungeness too!




How would you do that using a fresh (live) Dungeness crab?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2013)

Linguica said:


> How would you do that using a fresh (live) Dungeness crab?


If you backed and cleaned it first you can throw it in the smoker and smoke it at 225*-275*. We throw them over the campfire on the beach. We set the body back in the inverted back shell to catch the juices. The other option is to do the boil in salt water method (we use sea water) and then smoke after they are boiled. I might have a picture somewhere but am not positive.


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > How would you do that using a fresh (live) Dungeness crab?
> ...





Sounds like a plan.....Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2013)

I love king crab legs.............That's what I want for a last meal request.... ....... Nice


----------



## distantdrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Saw Alton Browns piece on KC Legs. Since they are already cooked and flash frozen at sea, he made it a point to convey that any water used to "cook, steam or reheat them" takes away from their natural seawater brine. He proceeded to describe wrapping a leg in a damp paper towel and microwaving (frozen) until heated through. I must say, the two times we have done them that way, they were awesome...not tough, not chewy and not lacking in flavor. Try it some time...the best part is they are always hot when it's time for the next one as you only heat a few at a a time.


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

The KC legs in the seafood markets and restaurants in the 60's and 70's where two or three times the size of what's available today. Over fishing to blame again. While I didn't eat them very often (they were always expensive) they made a very impressive date dinner.

PS what happened to the new reply format that was in use this morning?


----------

